# Rockets are likely to sign Azubuike



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

He is solid as a warrior. 4 years $12M is enough.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

hmmmm..............

He would be a decent addition. He can create his own shot. But I really badly want someone who can play the point first.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

For once BS I hope your rumor is correct. I love Buike!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Davis, Bedrins and Monte Ellis asked too much money. Warriors are unable to ...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Davis, Bedrins and Monte Ellis asked too much money. Warriors are unable to ...


And what if we don't have the money after signing Landry? :uhoh:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I dont know, If I could I would spend the money elsewhere. There are far bigger names to go after this offseason than him. Lets at least try to get somebody who would contribute more.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It wouldn't be a terrible decision if we sign Azubuike. There are other players that we should be going after.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Krimzon said:


> It wouldn't be a terrible decision if we sign Azubuike. There are other players that we should be going after.


like... Gerald Green!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Buike > Green


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I want the Pacers to sign him.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> Buike > Green


Agree

He is a guy who can create his own shot.
If he gets to the ROckets that would be a great deal.

But someone who Rafer cna play tag team with at the point is still priority number one.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Actually I could see him doing really well in Adelman's system. He has decent BBall IQ, can hit an outside shot, and is a great slasher. Plus he is one of the few people on the Warriors that know how to play defense. 

But there are probably other people that the Rockets could get, but keep in mind we have a lot of veterans, so younger players to go with those vets is probably something Morey is looking for.

Who knows. I just know I would love to see him in a Rockets uni again!  This time for a whole season.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Green is just a scrub that can jump. This fascination with him is reminiscent of Stro.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Green is just a scrub that can jump. This fascination with him is reminiscent of Stro.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We'll look into Artest and Mike Miller first. Azubuike is only as a last resort. And I still won't be comfortable with our backup swing position with him.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

hroz said:


> Agree
> 
> He is a guy who can create his own shot.
> If he gets to the ROckets that would be a great deal.
> ...


He goes by the name of... Stevie Franchise. JAY KAY. Why did Franchise have to be so greedy???


----------

